# Limited Edition Colnago C59 Scuderia



## defmut (May 4, 2011)

Colnago, offered up its ultimate edition for the 2011 season in the form of the Limited Edition C59 Scuderia. Specially designed to accomodate the Shimano Di2. Only 59 of theses bikes were produced worldwide. Picture isn't me but Sammy, owner of my LBS.


----------



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous. How much, out of curiosity?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Shame about the Shimano though ;P


----------



## sega355 (Jul 27, 2011)

how much is the scuderia?


----------



## trikobe (Feb 10, 2010)

Since the owner has the ltd edition, does he know how colnago internalized the front wire through the stem and steerer tube and down into the down tube? Are there slits or holes in the steerer tube for the the wire to go through? I'm assuming he had to do a little assembly of the bike and perhaps know how it was done.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the bike is around $16K


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

how old is this news? Jeez almost a year old now ....


----------



## colnajoe (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats Sammy......I have seen that bike! So beautiful! He just got the C-59 flat black Shadow model in a few days ago....I held that frame and started drooling. Very nice but I think I'll keep my C-50


----------



## colnajoe (Oct 24, 2008)

He told me that it's pushing 18G complete build


----------



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can buy the frame only? I prefer it over the GDWH. I am about to buy one of these as I have always wanted a Colnago and I am just deciding on color. I like the Nero scheme, White, or Black and Yellow.


----------



## colnago1975 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW, what a beautiful Colnago. You are one lucky chap!! Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Very nice! No way I would have built that up with Dura Ace either.. Record 11 or go home!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice! The all-white scheme is not exactly my cup of tea for an Italian machine like this but to each his own. Sloped tube?


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

uncomfortable carbon saddle , bartape that looks that cheap ducktape. Blinking red dot on the cap head that could be more high tech for a 12K bike. And Dura Aces just don't look good on C59...
or else I could have put my Dura Ace on my C59...


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Sammy's is a great shop, saw that bike hanging in the rafters last time I was there.


----------

